# DIY Mini Canister



## steelyphil (Jun 29, 2009)

*THIS IS NOT MINE, I TAKE NO CREDIT FOR IT.*

Found this while browsing around tonight and thought some might appreciate it. Its for smaller tanks but you can easily make it bigger for larger setups.

Petfrd.com - Resource Library - How to DIY a Canister Filter


----------

